# تصميم روبوت



## Razan557 (12 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 

أود تصميم روبوت لكني لا امتلك الفكرة الكافية و الكاملة لصنع روبوت مبسط لذا اتمنى المساعده من المهندسين


----------



## ksmksam (14 يونيو 2012)

اذا محتاجه اي اشي انا جاهز


----------

